# Power Shake



## 21.5GUNS (Apr 6, 2005)

Chocolate Thunder Weight Gain Shake

3 scoops choc. whey protein
2 cups skim milk
2 T almond butter or natural peanut butter
1 banana
1 cup ice

optional 5 g creatine

blend,drink,GROW!


----------



## KILLA (Apr 6, 2005)

Do you have anymore 21.5?

Also, I keep hearing creatine is best when mixed with a non-acidic fruit juice like apple of grape. Will the creatine in the shake still absorb if mixed with the rest of the stuff.


----------



## 21.5GUNS (Apr 6, 2005)

The third generation creatines that they have on the market today are better than the bulk grainy 1st generation powder that was first available. VPX CEX is a very high caliber creatine that will be absorbed almost completely. Typically most generic brands of the 1st gen. got pulverized in the gut and almost 70% is excreted as a waste product. The reasoning behind the juice mixture is due to the high sugar content which elicits a surge in insulin which helps to act as a shuttling agent to promote uptake of the creatine. Now they have more advanced ways of uptake such as special glucose polymers and other unique sugar molecules to aid in transporting. I personally swear by the Polylipid delivery system that VPX has utilized in most of their products. This system will aid you greatly in getting the creatine directly into the bloodstream and deliverd to your muscles.

Try this one

Strawberry Banana Blast

3 scoops vanilla whey
2 cups skim
1/2 banana
1 cup frozen strawberries
1/2 cup ice

optional 1/2 cup orange sherbert

blend and enjoy


----------

